# investing £2000........



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

how would you try and make £2000 work for you for 6 months? 

be interested to see what options there is out there


----------



## techdetail (Jul 15, 2017)

Mobile detailing and car wash for the rich 

Sent from my LG-K100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

For 6 months, you'd probably be better off sticking it under your mattress. Not my area of expertise, but i would think any fund fees would zap up any interest.

Or as Bender would say, invest it in Blackjack and Hookers, ah, forget the Blackjack.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Premium bonds are risk free, and start to qualify for prizes after about a month.

https://www.nsandi.com/premium-bonds

Perhaps worth a punt?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

staffordian said:


> Premium bonds are risk free, and start to qualify for prizes after about a month.
> 
> https://www.nsandi.com/premium-bonds
> 
> Perhaps worth a punt?


I have a few, 2K in 6 months will most likely bag you sweet FA.

However, you could be a millionaire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Premium bonds are a good shout, although with just £2k over 6months it is highly unlikely you will see any return at all.

A good place to start is to work out what you want the money to do? Knowing what you want the money for will help you decide how best to invest it.

If it were me, the first thing I would look at is using it to reduce any debts you owe. If you have no debts then I would use it build up an emergency fund of about 3months worth of your monthly expenses.

But any investments you look at for just £2k over 6months wont see you getting much return at all...certainly not at the current interest rates!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I have had some emails recently from a nice man in Nigeria offering to look after my money for me. 

I could forward it if you would find that helpful.

Peter


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I haven't seen what 2k looks like spend all my money on detailing gear,so I'd say tuck itunder the matress or put it in the building society that has 120 day notice for withdrawal.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Invest £1k each on this bet.

LFC v Utd

LFC to win and both teams to score 4/1
Utd to win and both teams to score 4/1

£5k rtn = £3k profit within 90mins.

Thank me later!!


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

NatWest savings builder account, you won’t get a lot but you get bonuses for keeping the money in there and over a certain amount monthly


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Invest £1k each on this bet.
> 
> LFC v Utd
> 
> ...


And here comes a draw Neil lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Fentum said:


> I have had some emails recently from a nice man in Nigeria offering to look after my money for me.
> 
> I could forward it if you would find that helpful.
> 
> Peter


Oooooooo yes please!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Alfieharley1 said:


> And here comes a draw Neil lol


Exactly what I was thinking, :lol:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

AIM shares. 

Small biotech company, awaiting update on compounds and end of year results by the end of the month, very strong likelihood of getting a milestone payment in your stated timescale from Sierra Oncology due to a previously licensed compound.

Not naming the company in question as I don't want to appear as I'm giving financial advice. :lol:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Alfieharley1 said:


> And here comes a draw Neil lol


A 0-0 one as well.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

nbray67 said:


> Invest £1k each on this bet.
> 
> LFC v Utd
> 
> ...


Depending on how many goals you think will be scored by either team, the odds aren't that great...being realistic....about 50% chance of getting a result in your favour....?

So if you assume neither team score more than 3 goals, then the results that win the bet are:

2-1, 3-1 and 3-2 for LFC to win
1-2, 1-3 and 2-3 for MU to win
6 results that win you the bet.

0-0, 1-1, 2-2, 3-3, 1-0, 0-1, 2-0, 0-2, 3-0, 0-3
10 results that lose you the bet.

6/(6+10) = 38% chance of a result that wins...

neither team scoring more than 4 goals = 48% chance of a result that wins
neither team scoring more than 5 goals = 55% chance of a result that wins
neither team scoring more than 6 goals = 61% chance of a result that wins

So really, it's not that much better than a double or nothing on a coin toss...!

Think my maths is right...its Friday and I'm ill so maybe I've done something silly!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

DrEskimo said:


> Depending on how many goals you think will be scored by either team, the odds aren't that great...being realistic....about 50% chance of getting a result in your favour....?
> 
> So if you assume neither team score more than 3 goals, then the results that win the bet are:
> 
> ...


Jesus, you've thought that through haven't you? :lol:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

bidderman1969 said:


> Jesus, you've thought that through haven't you? :lol:


Haha!

Well statistics is what I do for a living...!

Which is why it could be a bit embarrassing if I've got it wrong


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

only invest what you can afford to lose :-/


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd put it in my bank account.
Unless the bank goes to the wall you'll have two grand waiting for you.

If you gamble it away you'll be kicking yourself.

I've never put any money on any bets, and I don't intend to start either.
I've maybe spent about £3 on the lottery and a tenner at the most on scratch cards.

Money is hard enough to earn without chucking the bugger away.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

PugIain said:


> I'd put it in my bank account.
> Unless the bank goes to the wall you'll have two grand waiting for you.
> 
> If you gamble it away you'll be kicking yourself.
> ...


Indeed! What I was hoping to demonstrate with the maths above. On face value they may seem 'nailed on', but are actually still very high risk.....(if I got it right...!)

I'm a firm believer that the lottery is basically a tax for people who don't understand statistics...

But then money raised does go to decent things, so I don't begrudge it too much...!


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

PugIain said:


> I'd put it in my bank account.
> Unless the bank goes to the wall you'll have two grand waiting for you.
> 
> If you gamble it away you'll be kicking yourself.
> ...


Even if the bank went **** up, your money is protected by FSCS up to £85k per 'authorised institution'.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Nationwide flex direct current account pays 4.89% on balances up to £2500

Just have to transfer in £1000 a month and then take it straight out again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nbray67 said:


> Invest £1k each on this bet.
> 
> LFC v Utd
> 
> ...


this bet aint looking so good at moment (gulp)

:devil:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Perfect example of gamblers who think they can actually turn a profit. 

William Hill will always be the winner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

was going to put a bet on a 0-0 draw too, d'oh!


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

:lol:

When I read that I thought 'kiss of death that is, it'll be 0-0 now!'

Then I thought about and figured there'd be no way Liverpool would keep a clean sheet. Shock-horror, they did!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> this bet aint looking so good at moment (gulp)
> 
> :devil:


My bad, send me your bank details and the 3 digit sec code on the reverse of your debit card and i'll transfer you £2k over!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, should change the the thread title to "I've lost £2000"


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

dholdi said:


> A 0-0 one as well.


Should have stuck a £10er on that


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> how would you try and make £2000 work for you for 6 months?
> 
> be interested to see what options there is out there


Nowt much to be honest :tumbleweed:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

You ask how you make £2k work for you in 6 months, but that is a very open question without stating your attitude to risk. With any investment there is an element of risk and generally the higher the risk the higher the potential gain or loss. 
Put it under the bed it will be £2k in 6 months time but you have the risk someone pinches it.
Put it in an isa you might get 1% and in 6 months time it will have grown to £2010. pretty safe and very low risk as if the bank goes bust, the government will cover it.

Invest in shares and you may win you may lose ( higher risk and higher reward) . FT100 share index yields about 3 to 4% in dividends but you may get capital growth ( or you may make a loss.

Go to the casino and bet on black, great potential return but you could lose the lot.

Notice a theme here? There is no risk free investment and if anyone who tries to sell you one tells you it is a guaranteed winner ask yourself one question - if they are so good at picking the right investment why aren’t they living in a mansion with a couple of Rolls on the drive?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Good point, but I was just seeing what people would do


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

How about an interest paying current account. The article below explains how you get round any constrictions of having to pay in a certain amount each month.

https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/savings/savings-loophole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

If you decide to invest it in the markets rather than just put it into a current account, I can recommend TD Direct's ISA platform. Can buy most European and US stocks and ETF's into your ISA, and a wide variety of retail fund products.

What you buy depends on your risk tolerance, and if you have other savings/investments. The safer the investment, the less the likely return. The so called "risk premium". Also, never put all your eggs in one basket; diversify.

I'm actually struggling to decide where to put some cash to work at the moment, after closing out a trade. I don't want to buy bonds with rates on the rise in the U.K. And US soon (when rates go up, bond prices go down). Equities seem high, and complacent. I can't pretend to know much about commodities or FX.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Depends on what the £2k means to you. If you can afford to lose it, or whether you will ultimately 'need' it. 

If you will 'need' it, just bank it, if you don't, pay it off your mortgage or take a punt in some shares.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

What about "bitcoins"?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

The mortgage idea is a cracking shout. Just look at the interest you pay on 2K over 25 years. 


Bitcoins....just more gambling. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

We have an offset mortgage and any money we can spare goes in the "offset savings" account. I don't get any return as such, other than the reduction in interest we would otherwise have to pay in the future. Seen that way, it's earning me 3% tax free, since you can't be taxed on future outgoings you won't incur!


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I hope you didn’t bet on a score draw! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

